# نصائح للمتقدمين لامتحان pmp



## حسام الحو (27 يوليو 2012)

الاخوة والاخوات الاعزاء
هذه المشاركة فقط خاصة لمن انتهى من المذاكرة والاعداد للحصول على شهادة PMP ويستعد حاليا لدخول الامتحان .
مرفق ملفات مراجعة سريعة قمت باعدادها للمساعدة في عملية المراجعة والتركيز على بعض النقاط الهامة وان شاء الله تنفعكم .
الحقيقة ليست لى نصائح قيمة بخصوص ليلة الامتحان ويوم الامتحان ، كل هذه الامور تختلف من انسان الى اخر ويجب أن تضع عليها طابعك وابداعك الشخصى لكن هناك بعض الملاحظات السريعة :
اولا توكل على الله واستعن بالله وعليك الدعاء بالتوفيق 
يجب أن تذاكر جيدا 
كن واثق من نفسك بعد الاستعانة بالله .
طريقة دخول قاعة الاختبار وبدء الامتحان قد تصيبك ببعض التوتر وخصوصا اذا وجدت أوائل الاسئلة مزعجة لك ، هذا شيء عادى لاتقلق ولا تتوتر مع مرور الداقائق الاولى ان شاء الله الامور ستسير بثبات 
انشاء الله الامتحان أسهل من امتحانات PM FASTRACK 
اقرا السؤال جيدا واعرف اين انت في عمليات ادارة المشروعات حتى تختار الجواب الصحيح
لا تترك اى سؤال من غير حل .
لاتوجد اسئلة طويلة بالمعنى انهاتحتاج الى وقت طويل جدا ولكن ستجد اسئلة ستجاوبها بمجرد قرائتك للسؤال واسئلة اخرى تتطلب بعض الوقت قم بحلها مباشرة واختار MARK على الاسئلة الى شاكك فيها وتريد مراجعتها .
ستجد بعض الاسئلة غامضة ومش عارف حلها لايهم اجتهد في حالها وحدث نفسك انها من الاسئلة الغير محسوب نتيجتها (25 سؤال )
الوقت ان شاء الله كافي .
بعد الانتهاء من حل كل 50 سؤال انظر نظرة سريعة على الوقت لتطمئن انك في حدود الوقت .
بعض الاسئلة تحتاج الى بعض الحسابات البسيطة :
- حساب المسار الحرج CPM
- عندما تريد ان تقلل زمن المشروع تحتاج الى معرفة الانشطة التى على المسار الحرج فبالتالي تحتاج لتحديدالمسار الحرج .
- المسائل الخاصة بحساب Expected Monetary Value EMV هامة جدا
- المسائل الخاصة بأنواع العقودFINAL FEE, FINAL PRICE, PTA(راجع بتركيز المسائل الموجودة في كتاب السيدة ريتا في Procurment Management ) هامة
- القوانين المتعلقة بطريقة Earned Value وحساب SV ,CV ,SPI,CPI,EAC.......
- حسابات PERT 
- حساب PRESENT VALUE لاختيار المشروع 
- حساب COMMUNCAYION CHANNELS 
مهم مراجعة المدخلات والمخرجات لكل عملية وارتباط العمليات بعضها ببعض فمثلا يجب أن تنتهى من PERFORM QUALITY CONTROL قبل أن تبدأ في VERFIY SCOPE مش ممكن ستسلم العميل قبل أن تتأكد من مطابقةالشيئ الذي ستسلمة للعميل للمواصفات والقياسات المطلوبة ، وهكذا...
افهم جيدا كيف يتم التغيير CHANGE خلال المشروع والخطوات المرتبة لذلك عن طريق PERFORM INTEGRATED CHANGE CONTROL
لوسمحت راجع :
CONTROL CHART - RUN CHAR - HISTOGRAM - PARETO CHART - SCATTER DIGRAM - CAUSE &EFFECT DIAGRAM 
SENSITIVITY ANALYSIS - DECISION TREE - MONTE CARLO 

ذاكر بتركيز RISK MANAGEMENT اعرف في كل مرحلة ماتحتويه RISK RIGESTER وهى المخرجات فى معظم عمليات RISK حتى تعرف ماذا يتم في كل عملية لان قد يأت لك SENARIO يوصف أعمال في مرحلة معينةويطلب منك تحديد أين تتم هذه الاعمال فركز جيدا في الفروقات بين IDENTIFY RISKS , QUALITIATIVE , QUANTITATIVE وماذا يتم في كل مرحلة (مهم )
طبعا توقع اسئلة في PLAN EISK RESPONSE والاسترايجيات الخاصة NEGATIVE , POSITIVE RESPONSE عن طريق SENARIO ويطلب منك تحديد ماذا استخدم مدير المشروع لمقابلة هذه المخاطرة (اقرأ السؤال جيدا فقد يكون الـ SENARIO يوجه تفكيرك الى استراتيجة معينة لكن انظر ماذا فعل مدير المشروع هل تجنب المخاطرة AVOID او مثلا خفف من حدوثها Mitigate ولا نقل المخاطرة الى شخص اخر Transfer وهكذا . 
تذكر ان من استاتجيات مواجهة المخاطر Accept وهى نوعان Passive و Active ( أنا عارف انك تدرك ذلك لكن بفكرك علشان قد تكون الاجابة في السؤال هىAccept 
مع مراجعتك لـ H R MANAGEMENT راجع PROJECT STAFF ASSIGNMENT , TEAM PERFORMANCR ASSESSMENTS , PROJECT PERFORMANCE APPRAISALS
وما تحتوية HUMAN RESOUECE PLAN وخصوصا STAFFING MANAGEMNT PLAN 

عمليات PROCURMENT MANAGEMNT مهمة وأسلتها حلوة اعرف الفرق بين العمليات وفي اى عملية يتم ابرام التعاقد وفائدة BIDDER CONFERNECES وطبعا انواع العقودومن يتحمل المخاطرة البائع ام المشترى ، كيف يتم اغلاق التعاقد ، مقاول مهمل ومتأخر عن الجدول الزمنى وتسليماته سيئة ... ماذا يفعل مدير المشروع , اين يجد مدير المشروع ماتم صرفه من دفعات للمقاول في WORK PERFOMNCE INFORMATION لانه يحتوى على cost incurred till date وهكذا..

راجع عمليات اغلاق المشروع او المرحلة وافهم متى يعتبر المشروع قد تم اغلاقه .

ذاكر كويس PROJECT SCOPE STATEMENT وماتحتويه وايضا SCOPE BASELINE نظرا لاهميتها في كثير من العمليات 
اعرف الفرق بين VEIFY SCOPE , CONTROL SCOPE 

قد تأتي اسئلة متعلقة DEVELOP SCHEDULE عن طريق شبكة بها أنشطة مرتبطة مع بعضها ويطلب منك تحديد المسار الحرج او يطلب تغيرر مدة نشاط معين ويطلب منك ما تأثيره على المشروع طبعا لازم تحدد النشاط على المسار الحرج ام لا .
اعتقد انك عارف الفرق بين TOTAL FLOAT , FREE FLOAT 
متى تستخدم CRASHING أم FAST TRACK لضغط زمن المشروع وتأثير كل منهما على المشروع 

افهم جيدا RESERVE ANALYSIS والفرق بين contingency reserve و Management Reserve ومن لديه القرار في صرف كل منهما بالمشروع .

ارجو ان شاء الله ان اكون قد ساهمت ولو قليلا في معاونة الاخوه المقبلين على الامتحان والحقيقة سيسعدني كثيرا ان اسمع عمن اجتاز ان شاء الله الامتحان
وان شاء الله ستكون نهاية الامتحان Congratulations ON PASSING THE PMP Examination


----------



## متابع ل (28 يوليو 2012)

أشكرك على المعلومات الثرية .. 

رغم أنك سردت الأهم و لكن الـpmbok مليء بالمعلومات المهمة التي أجد من الصعوبة تجاوز أحدها .. لأنها مترابطة مع بعضها و كل عملية تفسر الأخرى ..

و أرى أن القصور في فهم أحد العمليات في إحدى مجالات المعرفة قد يؤثر على فهمك لعملية أخرى في مجال معرفي أخر .. 

فمثلا الـ*fast track *وهو أمر مرتبط بمجال إدارة الوقت قد يؤثر على حجم المخاطر في المشروع وهو مجال معرفي أخر ..

تحياتي ،،


----------



## زياد ابوزيد (28 يوليو 2012)

شكرا لمعلوماتك المهمة 
وجزاك الله خير


----------



## yafsadi (28 يوليو 2012)

بارك الله فيك ولك جزيل الشكر والتقدير على النصائح الثمينة المذاكرة لابد منها ولكن يختلف التركيز من عملية الى عملية اخرى 
سوالي بما تنصح التركيز في مذاكرة المراجع (طبعا الدليل المعرفي وكتاب ريت ) او حل اكبر عدد ممكن من الاسئلة في اي منههما غزير الاستفادة ولك مني جزيل الشكر


----------



## حسام الحو (28 يوليو 2012)

الاخوة الافاضل المحترمين الذين تكرموا بالمشاركة 
خالص الشكر والتقدير
أحب أن أوكد كما ذكرت في مشاركتى السابقة ، هذه المشاركة خاصة بالذين أتموا المذاكرة وحددوا ميعاد الامتحان وقاموا بحل امتحانات واسئلة من مراجع نختلفة او برامج وخلاص كل شيئ تمام ، فقط اقول لهم من خلال هذه المشاركة راجع مراجعة سريعة على النقاط التى ذكرتها نظرا لان الكثير منها فعلا يأتي في امتحان pmp والا فعلا كما ذكر الاخ الفاضل" متابع ل" الكورس محتاج مذاكرة جيدة وربط المواضيع مع بعضها .
بخصوص استفسار الاخ الفاضل " yafsadi " مع أن المشاركة لا تتطرق بطريقة المذاكرة أو المراجع لكن لنتطرق بعض الشيئ لطريقة المذاكرة والمراجع الخاصة بهذا الكورس وذلك حسب تصوري الشخصي وليست الزامية :
الاساس في المذاكرة هو الدليل المعرفي .
ابدأ مذاكرة من خلال الدليل المعرفي مشكلة الدليل المعرفي طريقة السرد المتواصل في الشرح لكن أنت تحل ذلك أن تحول هذا السرد الى نقاط مرتبة مترابطة مثلا WHAT IS A PROJECT حتلاقي PARAGRAPH و شرح متواصل - ابدأ بالقلم افصل التعريف بمفرده ثم علم على كل نقطة لوحدها لشرح التعريف يعنى نحول PARAGRAPH الى نقاط يسهل مذاكراتها ومراجعتها ..هكذا في تعاملك مع كل فقرة 
وهكذا ابد في قرأة الدليل المعرفي الى أن تنتهي من الفصل الاول .
اقرأ هذا الفصل من خلال كتاب السيدة RITA ستجد شرح جميل ورائع وجذاب , اكتب بجانب الشرح بالدليل المعرفي في الصفحة المقابلة أو دفتر خارجي أو ضع ابدعاتك انت في طريقة جمع المعلومات مع بعضها ، أصبحت أنت الان لديك مرجع أو دفتر أو.. يجمع بين الدليل المعرفي ومعلومات اخرى اضافية توضحه .
ستقول لي ياعم أنا مجتهد ونفسي أستفيد أكثر , ممتاز بعض أسماء مراجع اخرى تتبع معها نفس الطريقة وتضيف اية معلومات جديدة بجانب الدليل المعرفي ومعلومات السيدة RITA:
Head First PMP
PMP IN DEPTH
Preparing For The Project Management Professional Pmp Certification Exam
Pmp Project Management Professional Study Guide "JOSEPH PHLLIPS"
Overview of the PMBOK Guide
Project Management Professional Exam Study Guide.5th.Edition " KIM HELDMAN "`
PMP Exam Cram-Project Management Professional-Fourth Edition
بمعنى اخر من كل كتاب تأخذ اجمل مافيه وتضيفه في مرجعك الخاص الذي أساسه الدليل المعرفي .
تستمر الى أن تصل صفحة 43 بالدليل المعرفي جدول PROJECT MANAGEMENT PROCESS GROUPS AND KNOWLEDGE AREA MAPPING هذا الجدول سيكون لك الدليل في مذاكراتك الى كل العمليات ومجالات المعرفة ، قم بطباعة وخليه معاك في كل مكان تذهب فيه لمراجعته دائما .
من خلال هذا الجدول ستحدد طريقة مذاكراتك للعمليات ومجالات المعرفة ، يعني :
ستذاكر بطريقة رأسية وهى مقاربة الى ما يتم تنفيذه فعليا بالمشروع سنبدأ بمرحلة البدءCHARTER ثم IDENTIFY STAKEHOLDERS ثم تدخل على مرحلة التخطيط ثم التنفيذ وهكذا..
أو ستذاكر بطريقة مجالات المعرفة يعنى أفقيا بمعنى تذاكر كل العمليات الخاصة بـ INTEGRATION MANAGEMENT ثم العمليات الخاصة بـ SCOPE MANAGEMENT وهكذا ..
الامر راجع لك وطريقة مذاكراتك وان كنت أفضل الطريق الاولى لانها تسلسل لك العمليات حسب تنفيذها بالواقع مع ربط العملية بمجال المعرفة الخاصة بها .
نفس الطريقة السابقة المذاكرة الاساسية من الدليل المعرفى مع اضافة المعلومات والفوائد من كتاب السيدة RITA اولا ثم بقية المراجع لمن يريد الزيادة .

سبق أن اتفقنا على طباعة جدول PROJECT MANAGEMENT PROCESS GROUPS AND KNOWLEDGE AREA MAPPING وتقوم ايضا بطباعة OVERVIEW لكل مجال معرفي مثلا INTEGRATION MANAGEMENT OVERVIEW ص 73 وهكذا .. لان فيه كل العمليات بالمدخلات والمخرجات .. وترفقها بجدول PROJECT MANAGEMENT PROCESS GROUPS AND KNOWLEDGE AREA MAPPING وتبقى عندك ملزمة بها كل مجالات المعرفة مع جميع العمليات بمدخلاتها وادواتها ومخرجاتها خليه معاك في كل مكان ، ستساعدك كثيرا في الربط بين العمليات المختلفة .

مع كل فصل تنتهي من مذاكرته تحل الاسئلة الى عليه بالمراجع التى ذكرتها لك .
اذا انتهيت تماما من المذاكرة بهذه الطريقة ستجد أنك قد كونت قاعدة بيانات ممتازة تقدر تذاكر منها في كل مرة حيث ستحتاج الى المراجعة أكثر من مرة ، وفي كل مرة مراجعة ركز في الربط بين العمليات بعضاع ببعض والمدخلات والمخرجات والادوات ، ركز ان تفهم لماذا تم تحديد المدخلات لكل عملية .
تقوم بتحديد موعد الامتحان وقبل شهر من الامتحان تقوم بحل امتحانات مشابه مثل PM-FASTRACK او غيرها المهم أن تحل امتحانات كاملة مع حساب الوقت للتدريب على الضغط العصبي والوقت وسرعة التفكير .
نسيت أن اخبرك ان في كل مرجع تقرأه ستجد نوع من التوطيل وبعض الكلام الزيادة ، خذ الزبدة من كل مرجع واترك الباقي .
كتاب السيدة RITA فعلا رائع لمن يريد ان يجمع بين فهم علم ادارة المشروعات بطرقة PMP وتطبيقه في الحياه العملية بأسوب مبدع جذاب .

لاتضيع وقتك في طريقة مذاكرة غيرك ومايتم عمله قبل الامتحان ويوم الامتحان وساعة الامتحان وغير ذلك ، استعن بالله فأنت متميز ومبدع ولك اسلوبك الخاص وواثق من نفسك وان شاء الله بالتوفيق 
طبعا اسف للاطالة وماذكرته لاحقا ليس الزاميا لأحد أو هو سبيل النجاح الوحيد لكن بعض الاجتهادات الشخصية لعل الله ينفعكم بها ، مع دعائي للجميع بالنجاح .
ضع أمامك دائما عبارة Congratulations ON PASSING THE PMP Examination ان شاء الله تراها في نهاية الامتحان .


----------



## متابع ل (28 يوليو 2012)

عطفا على ما تفضل به الأخ حسام ..

لاحظت من خلال بحثي الكثير جدا في طريقة مراجعة الpmp و الإستفسارات المتعلقة بها أن البعض يحرص على معرفة المراجع التي يعتمد عليها في المراجعة و يتجاهل ألية المراجعة .. لذلك تكررت في أكثر من موضع "راجعت ريتا و مع ذلك لم أوفق لإجتياز الإمتحان"

أقول أن المراجع هي مجرد أدوات .. ستكون نافعة إذا أحسنت إستخدامها و ستكون دون جدوى إذا لم توظفها بالشكل الصحيح ..

في تقديري الpmp مادة ثرية و مترابطة و لا تحتمل القراءة السردية المجردة .. عليك قراءتها بما يحقق لك الفهم و الربط و الحفظ .. 


و عذرا على التطفل يا أخ حسام ..


----------



## حسام الحو (28 يوليو 2012)

فعلا أتفق معك تماما .
من المهم الفهم وربط العمليات ببعضها واضيف ايضا شيئ خاص بي وهو المذاكرة مع الاستمتاع بالمعرفة التى ستضاف لك بما يجعلك فعلا تتعامل باحترافية في عملك وليس مجرد أنك حاصل على pmp 
مع التمنيات بالتوفيق للجميع .


----------



## mism (17 سبتمبر 2012)

هل لدخول امتحان pmp يجب ان ناخذ كورس 36 ساعة في مكان معتمد من pmi ام ان يكون المحاضر معتمد فقط ؟؟


----------



## المحجوب توتي (20 يناير 2013)

شكرا يا الحو 
على النصائح 
سؤال المذكره افقيه وراسيه ماذا تعني ؟


----------



## حسام الحو (20 يناير 2013)

الاخ الفاضل / المحجوب 
حضرتك عارف أن كتاب pmp يقسم مراحل المشروع الى 5 مراحل :
Initiating 
planning
executing 
monitoring & controlling
closing
ويقسم المجالات المعرفية knowledge areas الى 9 مجالات :
Integration
scope
time
cost
quality 
h. R.
Communication
risk
procurement
ولو سمحت افتح الجدول table 3-1 صفحة 43 من كتاب pmp
البعض سيذاكر بطريقة افقية من الجدول فيأخذ منطقة integration ويذاكر كل العمليات المتعلقة بها فيبدأ develop project charter 
ثم develop project management plan
ثم direct and manage project execution
وهكذا ..
ثم بعد ذلك ينتقل الى منطقة scope ويأخذ كل العمليات المتعلقة بها .....
وهذه هى الطريقة المتبعة بكتاب pmp 
المذاكرة الرأسية بأن تأخذ عمليات كل مرحلة ثم تنتقل الى عمليات المرحلة التالية وهكذا .. فتبدأ بعمليات initiating فتذاكر develop project charter 
ثم identify stakeholders
ثم تنتقل الى المرحلة التالية وهى planning فتأخذ كل عملياتها 
وهكذا .. وهذه الطريقة أقرب الى الواقع في التنفيذ .
وفى كلا الحالين يجب مذاكرة كل العمليات ومراحل المشروع ومناطق المعرفة لكن هى مجرد عملية ترتيب لطريقة المذاكرة .


----------



## المحجوب توتي (20 يناير 2013)

الاخ حسام الحواشكر مره اخر على الرد الكافي وبارك الله فيك


----------



## المحجوب توتي (20 يناير 2013)

الاخ حسام الحو 

ما هو ريك في كتاب Head First PMP
لاني سوف استعين به


----------



## حسام الحو (20 يناير 2013)

الاخ الفاضل / المحجوب
لى مشاركة شرح متكامل pmp في رأى تشمل head first pmp وعلى الاقل عدد 5 كتب اخرى ان شاء الله ستغنيك تماما عن أى كتاب ، بعد ان تذاكرها كويس لامانع من المرور على أى كتاب .
طبعا هذا راى وغير الزامي ، لكن الكتاب الاول في شرح pmp لاشك هو كتاب الاستاذة ريتا بجد كتاب رائع تستمتع وأنت تقرأه .


----------



## girl80 (2 فبراير 2013)

شكرا


----------



## ايمن حسين (13 مارس 2013)

بارك الله لك وجزاك الله خيرا يا مهندس حسام


----------



## omaramasha (3 أبريل 2013)

مهندس حسام لو سمحت هل المخلصات الخاصه بحضرتك تخص الاصدار الخامس او الرابع ل pmbok ؟ وسؤال تاني معلش هل بعد ماخد الدوره ازاكر من الملخصات بتاعت حضرتك واحل امتحانات وده كافيه ؟مش لازم اقرا اي كتب تانيه ؟ انا بثق في كلامك جدا ياريت تجاوبني لو سمحت وسؤال تاني او تالت بقي معلش تاني او تالت هل المرتب للحاصل علي pmp بيزيد قد ايه مثلا لو 4 سنين خبره زيي في مشاريع كتير تقريبا ؟وليك الف الف شكر يا مهندس حسام


----------



## حسام الحو (4 أبريل 2013)

خالص الشكر للجميع
الكورس pmp خاص بالاصدار الرابع ولكن ممكن تذاكر منه وتراعي التغييرات بالاصدار الخامس وان شاء الله التغييرات ليست كبيرة ، الكورس يكفيك ان شاء الله ولكن اقرأ كتاب الاستاذة ريتاحيث أن طريقتها في الشرح غاية في المتعة والتمكن ، وان شاء الله أكيد عند تقدمك لوظيفة وأنت حاصل على pmp تعطيك تميز لكن الاهم هو تطبيق ما تعلمته وفهمه جيدا .
وربنا يوفق الجميع .


----------



## mriad1974 (15 نوفمبر 2013)

جزاك الله خيراً وأعانك على مساعدة الناس .


----------



## برونزيي (25 نوفمبر 2013)

مع خالص شكرى وتقديرى​


----------

